# PAT test



## JenL82 (Jun 2, 2006)

Taking a practice PAT test this Thursday and the actual test the following Thurs. for my town PD. Any helpful tips on passing this test would be greatly appreciated. 


Jen


----------



## potatochip (Sep 28, 2005)

We're going to need a little info for us to be helpful. Things like height, weight, physical condition, measurements, favorite color, hotness factor on a scale of 1 to 10 etcetera, etcetera...all of these things affect how you will attack the obstacles.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

well i guess give it your best! Before you start each event; lick/spit (not huge flem balls) on your hand & wipe the soles of ur shoes- the floor is slick. Make sure the belt is tight and hold the baton when you are running. Don't wear shorts. Don't hurdle the wall. You can run the practice more than once, so if you don't feel comfortable do it again. If you have a question, ask the instructors/proctors.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Handcuff yourself to the box and drag it outta the gym.

You will score xtra points if you can get the drag dummie handcuffed too and drag him out as well.

Eat alot of hot wings and beans,and drink 17 beers for good carbos before too.

Don't let anybody tell ya different cuz I run these tests for my P.D. annually


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

1. Do a search on this site for the information you're looking for. It's only been repeated like 8 million gazillion times over the years. 

2. Quit being so damn lazy. Get off your ass and run!


----------



## DeputyFife (Jun 28, 2005)

I would agree that the floor is definately slick...Anything you can do to your footwear for added traction would be beneficial!


----------



## JenL82 (Jun 2, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:



> 1. Do a search on this site for the information you're looking for. It's only been repeated like 8 million gazillion times over the years.
> 
> 2. Quit being so damn lazy. Get off your ass and run!


I'd love to know where you are getting the impression I dont run. But hey all the same thanks for the help.


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

JenL82 said:


> Taking a practice PAT test this Thursday and the actual test the following Thurs. for my town PD. Any helpful tips on passing this test would be greatly appreciated.
> Jen


It's Thurs. - how did it go??? Was today your practice?? Any problems with the wall or pulling the heavy bag past the line??


----------



## JenL82 (Jun 2, 2006)

It went decent. Did it 3 times, and each time got better at it. The first time I messed up on a few things. So I was obvioulsy past the time. But with 2 misakes I was at I think 2:36. And you're suppose to get it done in 2:10. By the 3rd time I was at 2:13. So I think it was a factor that a. I was pacing myself just a hair to much. And b. Im hoping that it was because it was my 3rd time doing it, so I was getting tired.

But I made it over the wall, and the bag thing wasnt as hard as I thought. Its really about just technique. Anyway the real test is Thurs. So Ive been trying to just work on my running. I have a mock wall in my yard, so Ive been mostly just running around my block, jump over the wall 10 push-ups, then repeat. 

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

The answer to this question is simple,,,,,,,,,,,, Give it 150%, run it like ou want the job because you may never get another chance,,,, and remeber there are 200+ people out there that not only want our job,,they will lap you onthe PAT to get it


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Well, other than physical advice, right before you start, brush off the bottom of your shoes cause that place is a friggin hell hole. Helps a little with traction but once you start going it won't matter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

exactly....... they train dogs there at night and the floor is REDICULOUSLY slick........ I bet you had a sore throat after last Thursday too. BAD air in there. Good luck this week !!!!!! Give 'em hell.


----------

